# Antibiotics in Dubai



## Dot5 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi everyone-I just read on another message board that antibiotics are very difficult to get in Dubai-very scarce and you may have to wait. As a mother of five this is a little worrying!Is this true? Thanks!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

absolute utter rubbish!! you can buy them over the counter everywhere!! the only thing I can't get a hold of is bronchophane, you need a prescription for that one. Your DH must be getting a hell of a package to afford 5 kids out here though!


----------



## Dot5 (Mar 27, 2008)

THANK YOU Geordie-I can breathe easy. I think I am going to stick to this board only for info!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sadly, there is so much incorrect information given to people about the UAE.



-


----------



## Dot5 (Mar 27, 2008)

True-like the post that stated all the infidels (Westerners) would be beheaded when the UAE was overrun by radicals from Iran and Iraq. Scary to think people walk around believing these things.


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

I am in shock you can get antibiotics OTC. That must be GREAT when you KNOW your child has an ear infection or sinus infection and you don't NEED the Dr. to tell you that, you just need the meds.


----------



## ogre (Jun 4, 2008)

*Help*



TheFiveJs said:


> I am in shock you can get antibiotics OTC. That must be GREAT when you KNOW your child has an ear infection or sinus infection and you don't NEED the Dr. to tell you that, you just need the meds.


dose anybody know the list of antibiotics availible over the counter on dubai??


----------



## Sajster (Jun 5, 2008)

You can buy antiobiotics OTC in most of the countries in the Middle East. Although there are some advantages, one has to be wary of the draw backs - Over-use of antiobiotics can lead to resistant bacteria such as MRSA. Also you may not get the right antibiotic for the condition you are trying to treat.


----------



## Sajster (Jun 5, 2008)

There are some advanages of easy access to antibiotics, however, one should also be cautious. The overuse of antiobiocs can lead to drug resistant infections such as MRSA.


----------



## ogre (Jun 4, 2008)

what I need to know is if is possible to buy cefpodoxime or azithromycin otc ..these antibiotics are used mostly as single time treatment and are easer to carry into the field with me


----------

